# Tamiya 1/48th Kettenkraftrad



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

Well guys...this is my 2nd completed model of all time..Its a 1/48th scale Tamiya Kettenkraftrad w/infantry Cart adn Goliath Demolition Vehicle. This was and excellent kit. Went together very nicely..Let me know what ya think..any and all comments welcome.
Mary

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=44973&page=1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

The original ATV! Sharp looking.


----------

